# Windows XP und SuSE 9.0 Pro parallel auf der HDD haben



## LordSikon (12. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Also bei der Windows Installation hab ich bereits erfahrung.

Nun hab ich mir aus Interesse SuSE 9.0 Professional gekauft! Ich will auf meinem Rechner 80GB gerne Windows XP und Linux 9.0 parallel laufen lassen. Allerdings wenn ich im Setup von Linux bei der Partitionierung rumspiele, gibt er mir ne Fehlermeldung! 
Jetzt hab ich SuSE Testweise auf meinem Laptop installiert! Windows 2000 hat es gelöscht! Nun will ich auf minem großne Rechner auch Linux installieren, aber Windows XP parallel dazu laufen lassen können, d.h. beim booten will ich auswählen welches System ich starten will.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für hilfe!

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Fabian (12. Februar 2004)

Herrgott, sollen wir noch raten welche Fehlermeldung beim Setup kommt?

"Normal": Von CD booten, Linux installieren, Lilo einrichten, fertig.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Februar 2004)

Alles was Du brauchst ist eine eigene Partion oder eine eigene Festplatte für Linux. Natürlich ist das Verändern einer bestehenden Partition mit Datenverlust verbunden (es gibt allerdings spezielle Partitionierungsprogramme).

Wie genau lautet denn die Fehlermeldung des Partitionierprogrammes  bei der Suse Installation?


----------



## LordSikon (13. Februar 2004)

Also,
ich hab 3 Partitionen 
C (Windows & Programme)  ~10 GB
D (Linux & Programme) ~ 6GB
E (Spiele & Server) ~ 30 GB

Nun wollte ich Linux Installieren auf D.
Dann hat er gesagt, ich sollte die kleinste/erste Partitionsnummer angeben.
Daraufhin hab ich gesagt "c" und er hats mir installiert. Jetzt hab ich Linux wieder runtergeschmissen und XP installiert! Trotzdem will ich XP!


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Februar 2004)

Ich habe leider das Manko das Suse schon lange nicht mehr installiert zu haben (zuletzt Version 6 oder so). Wenn Suse Dich gefragt hat, wohin Du es haben möchtest, warum hast Du C angegeben und nicht D?
Wenn Du die Partition mit anderem Betriebssystem angibst, ist doch klar, das die gekillt wird ...
Oder verstehe ich Dich falsch?


----------



## LordSikon (13. Februar 2004)

Ja,
aber ich hatte keine Wahl, ich musste C nehmen, da die anderen nicht gingen Fehler (s.o.)


----------



## Jägermeister (13. Februar 2004)

du musst auf deiner platte einen unpartitionierten teil einrichten, linux erstellt dann da automatisch eine passende partiton. so gings bei mir ohne probs


----------



## Neurodeamon (13. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LordSikon _
> *Ja,
> aber ich hatte keine Wahl, ich musste C nehmen, da die anderen nicht gingen Fehler (s.o.) *



Fehlermeldungen bitte angeben!
Meistens sind die aussagekräftig und man/frau muss nicht raten


----------



## Guedeltubus (14. Februar 2004)

hallo, habe fast das selbe problem. Bei nmir kommt bei der Installation (wenn er partitionieren will) dieser fehler:



> Im Zusammenhang mit der Veränderung der Größe ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
> 
> Das Verkleinern Ihrer Windows-Partition ist fehlgeschlagen. Die Partition wurde wahrscheinlich noch nicht verändert.
> 
> Brechen Sie die Installation ab und booten sie Ihr Windows erneut. Überprüfen sie die Windows-Partition und verkleinern sie die Partition wenn möglich auf eine andere Art und Weise.



Ich will Linux 9.0 installieren (liegt der Computer-Bild bei). Ich hab nun schon versucht das mittels Partitionsmanagern irgendwie hin zu bekommen nur leider mit dem erfolg, dass die mir immer ne meldung bringen, dass ich doch bitte mal as teil kaufen soll, weils inner  demo nicht geht. 

Wenn es nur über nen Partitionsmanager geht, kann mir jemand nen tipp geben wo ich den her bekomme (kostenlos) und was genau ich einstellen muss (primäre oder aktive Partition, welche Formatierung?)

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruß Der Guedeltubus


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Februar 2004)

Ich habe mir mal ein bissl die Suse 9 Version angeschaut. Es scheint sich um ein Problem mit dem Partitions Manager von Suse zu handeln.

Woran das liegt? Who knows. Möglicherweise ist die Windows Partition so fragmentiert, das der Suse Manager nicht klar kommt. Einfach mal die defragmentieren, vielleicht geht es danach.

Nur um den "Linux 9.0" Mythos aufzuhellen:

Es gibt kein "Linux 9". Die 9 steht für Version 9 vom SUSE Linux. Suse ist ein sogenannter "Verteiler" oder "Distributor". Davon gibt es noch ein paar mehr. Debian, Red Hat, etc. - Debian ist gerade bei Version 3 (4 kommt bald raus) .

*Linux an sich, der Kernel, ist bei Version 2.*

Steht in der Computer-Bild etwa wirklich Linux 9 

Nochmal zum Thema:
Eine bestehende Partition würde ich nicht mit irgendwelchen Tools verkleinern/vergrößern. Lieber das System richtig von Anfang an aufbauen!

Jede Linux Distribution enthält einen Partitonsmanager (mindestens einen  ). Die sind alle kostenlos.

Das Format ist am besten "ext2" oder mit journaling "ext3". Wer's experimentell mag kann "Reiser" ausprobieren (kann Probleme verursachen).

Wenn es mit Suse gar nicht klappt, würde ich mal Knoppix ausprobieren


----------



## Guedeltubus (15. Februar 2004)

Also in der Computer-Bild steht Suse Linux 9 ich hab das einfach nur (falsch) abgekürzt 

Was kann ich denn nun letztendlich dagegen machen.  In der C-Bild steht es reichen 2 Gb aus, die hab ich auf der HDD wo Win läuft auch noch frei. Ich hab auch noch ne Platte mit 120Gb sollte ich Linux dann lieber da installieren? Wenn ja wie läuft das dann mit dem Booten?


----------



## LordSikon (15. Februar 2004)

Für mein Problem hab ich die Lösung:
- Es muss ein unpartitionierter Bereich vorliegen. Dieser Bereich wird das vom YASP Manager partitioniert und formatiert. Damit läuft es!

Das ist aber für Linux 9.0 Professional (In der CB war eine spezial Version!) Evtl. gehts auch da, ich weiß es aber nicht!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (15. Februar 2004)

> Linux 9.0 Professional


 
Das ist langsam schon lustig.
Warum macht ihr auch das leben schwer?
Wenn man schon genug freien Platz auf einer Festplatte hat, dann nimmt man hald am Ende der Platte einen freien Platz.
Der teil darf aber nicht von Windows partitioniert sein.
Also vorher beim Installieren von Windows schon mal genug Platz am Ende frei lassen.

P.S. warum Cumputerbild auch noch mit Linux anfängt kann ich nicht verstehen, denn die haben ja schon keine Ahnung von Windows.

Gruß Homer


----------



## LordSikon (15. Februar 2004)

Computerbild ist mist! Da hste recht!
Aber man braucht einfach nur unformatierten/partitionieren platz auf der platte. Und schon geht es!


----------



## Fabian (15. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Toplak _
> *P.S. warum Cumputerbild auch noch mit Linux anfängt kann ich nicht verstehen, denn die haben ja schon keine Ahnung von Windows.*



Ach du Dummerle, dass ist doch sooo coooooool 

(Dummerle ist nicht bös gemein!)


----------



## steinpilz (20. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen,
möchte mir auch suse9.0 und win xp installieren.
ist es besser zuerst linux und dann windows zuinstallieren oder
geht es nur umgekehert?


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Februar 2004)

Im Idealfall solltest Du zuerst zuerst Windows und dann Linux installieren.
Anders herum sollten das nur erfahrene User machen. Es ist zwar möglich, aber mit viel mehr arbeit verbunden!


----------



## Lan Djalan (20. Februar 2004)

*wie sind nun die ntfs oder partitionsparameter ?*

egal wie ,, ob ich nun grub oder lilo nehme, der "DOS" eintrag fuer die ntfs platte bootet nicht, also nun meine frage , wie muss den der eintrag dafuer ausehen ? 

meine vermutung war das der eintrag der angelegt wird evl nur fuer fat funktioniert ?! , aber wenn ich nur den bootsector laden will, was interteressiert mich da , das dateisystem...


fuer einen anstoss wäre ich dankbar, da ich auch schon gegoogled habe und auch beim 2.mal noch nichts fand.

mfg


----------



## Daniel Toplak (20. Februar 2004)

> Ach du Dummerle, dass ist doch sooo coooooool
> (Dummerle ist nicht bös gemein!)


Das hab ich auch nicht gedacht.
Aber das is doch war, Computerbild soll doch bei Windows95 und den Pokémonspielen bleiben und sich nicht auch noch mit Linux beschäftigen.
Dafür gibt es ja die CT.

Gruß Homer


----------



## Fabian (20. Februar 2004)

Richtig .


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Februar 2004)

*Re: wie sind nun die ntfs oder partitionsparameter ?*



> _Original geschrieben von Lan Djalan _
> *egal wie ,, ob ich nun grub oder lilo nehme, der "DOS" eintrag fuer die ntfs platte bootet nicht, also nun meine frage , wie muss den der eintrag dafuer ausehen ?
> 
> meine vermutung war das der eintrag der angelegt wird evl nur fuer fat funktioniert ?! , aber wenn ich nur den bootsector laden will, was interteressiert mich da , das dateisystem...
> ...



Das ist merkwürdig.
Gehen wir mal von Lilo aus:
für Windows müsste in der /etc/lilo.conf für Windows folgender Eintrag stehen

```
other=/dev/hda1
label=nt
```
wobei /dev/hda1 natürlich Deine Partition mit Windows sein sollte - in der Regel ist das 'hda1'.

Also:
Erst Festplatte hda
Zweite Festplatte hdc
Dahinter jeweils die Partition 1 bis n
usw.

Der Bootmanager hat mit den jeweiligen Betriebssystemen und deren Partitionen nichts am Hut, es spielt auch keine Rolle was für ein Dateisystem darauf ist. 

Poste doch mal Deine Konfiguration und die Festplatten-Informationen (Wie viele FP / wie viele Partitionen?)


----------



## herrmurmel (29. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab mir das SuSE-Teil auch von der Computerbild installiert. Anfangs hatte ich ähnliche Probleme mit der Installation. Lilo zeigte mir komische Zahlen und Grub erzähle was von einem MBR-Error. Bis ich meine Linux Partition vor die Windowspartition setzte. Geht super mit Partition Magic 8, sogar unter Win, da man da auch eine Linux-Installation vorbereiten kann, wenn man  sie direkt nach dem Neustarten ausführt.


----------



## Semjasa (29. Februar 2004)

Hatte genau dein Problem gestern hab einfach meine Partition gelöscht und nur 30 von 60gb für Windows hergenommen, danach ging auch Linux, hat sich dann seine eigene Partition gesucht.


----------



## LordSikon (1. März 2004)

Also!
Doch wieder ein Prob.:
Kann ich Windows (c) weiter nach hinten verschieden, so dass ich linux auf einen unpartitionierten Bereich installieren kann, den ich vor C setze!

Oder muss ich Win deinstallieren, dann Linux installieren und dann Windows?


----------



## herrmurmel (1. März 2004)

Ja kannst Du. Geht, wie schon erwähnt, sehr gut mit Partition Magic 8 auch unter Windows.  Ich habs auch gemacht  du kannst die Linux Partition vor die Windows Partition  setzen.


----------



## LordSikon (1. März 2004)

gibts das als download?


----------



## herrmurmel (1. März 2004)

öhm
gute Frage
vermutlich nur als eingeschränkte Demoversion ...


----------

